# C. crispatula var. balansae 'red'



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Red balansae









2ft long leaves


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This looks like you pulled it up out of your aquarium. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I am going to take out the onyx/flourite mix and redo the tank with plain gravel tomorrow. I am getting sick of doing water change every few days to keep the kH and gH down for the sensitive plants. I have a few plants lying around.


----------

